
Cancer: the mountain lion in your fridge - jacobkg
https://somehedgehog.tumblr.com/post/119415185391/cancer-the-mountain-lion-in-your-fridge
======
jacobkg
My wife went through Breast Cancer treatment last year. We both agreed that
this metaphor is the most accurate description of the experience we could find
(with enough levity to make it readable).

